# Bridgeport Base Dimensions?



## minions (May 4, 2016)

Hi All,
Im wondering if any one can give me the height of a typical j head Bridgeport mill base.  I'm scheduled to pick up my new to me but quite old Bridgeport mill this weekend and in my plans is to load it on a pallet then use 1/2inch screws to secure it onto the pallet, just not sure what length bolts to take with.   I will be strapping it down it as well.  Any help is appreciated.
Daniel


----------



## carlquib (May 4, 2016)

That is exactly how I move them.  The only thing I do differently is I have a couple pallet length 2 x 4s that are ripped so they will slip in the pallet under the mounting holes on your Bridgeport.  Once the mill is on the pallet simply pilot drill your 2 x 4s through the mounting holes and then lag it down to the pallet with some 1/2" lag bolts.  It helps make handling the machine much easier.  If you have to go far invert the head and raise the knee to stabilize it.   I use a stack of old magazines to pad the motor and then wrap the machine  in stretch wrap.  Tie it down with straps and you are good to go.  

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## carlquib (May 4, 2016)

Oh sorry. I left out the part you asked about.  I used 8" x 1/2" lag bolts.  

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## minions (May 5, 2016)

Thank you Brian, much appreciated.


----------



## gwade (Jun 2, 2016)

You may want to download a BP Manual (1986).  There's a page titled installation (attached) with all dimensions; and the manual has additional information on how to lock the ways when moving and where/how to lift.


----------

